# Project Advise



## radar09 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have some oilfield tanks that are pretty beat up. My plan is to give a light sandblasting to scuff the surface, then put on two coats of paint.

I was told that 2 coats of direct to metal paint from Pittsburgh Paints will be my best option. 

I've also been told that Endura Primer and paint will be the best.

Can someone please point me in the right direction here? This is an expensive project and I don't want to be steered into making an uninformed decision.

Thanks in advance for your help.


These will be painted black


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Well whatever you do, for God's sake, don't hire a pro. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Well whatever you do, for God's sake, don't hire a pro.
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.


What do us pros know any ways.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

